# Q's about a phosphate source...



## rufus (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok,

So I've been using this product for a while now with reasonable success (ie plants are growing well, a couple have some deficiencies I need to sort out, but that's another thread). The product is called "liquid potash" and is produced locally by an australian company JC & AT searle. Knowing that potash is the old-world name for potassium, I realise some of you may think I'm a little off-track, however this product is 4% phosphate (ta-da!) The bottle lists composition as P 4%, K (as carbonates) 20% and that's it. Here's a link to the MSDS http://www.searles.com.au/pdf/Liquid Potash.pdf . What I'm chasing is how to figure out a ppm concentration of this stuff per ml (I honestly have no idea) and any draw-backs to using this particular blend of chemicals in my tanks - the only thing I see is a slight whitish haze in the water for a couple of hours after dosing... some sort of precipitate? 
I would greatly appreciate any help the chemically minded could offer.
thanks in adavance


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm not a chemistry expert, but the MSDS mentions Phosphoric Acid (<10%).

If this is the source of the P you're talking about, I wonder whether the P in Phosphoric Acid is in a form/state that is available to plants?

Ok, you chemistry gurus, chime in here!


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Im not sure about your question, or the product you mentioned. But I just thought I would suggest using KH2PO4, K2SO4 for P and K. I am pretty sure Greg is able to ship those two over seas.... and both are very cheap.... just a thought. Then you could easily jump over to the fertlator and figure out ppm's with a few clicks!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

MrSanders has a good point.

You may also be able to find them locally. I ask a local pharmacy for them and they order the chemicals for me.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
You can get the right stuff at hydroponics stores in Australia http://www.yellowpages.com.au/search/postCategorySearch.do?headingCode=38172&businessType=hydroponics&stateId=9

example
http://www.duralite.com.au/products.htm#Soluble_Fertilisers_ 
go to soluble fertilizers

KH2PO4
http://www.duralite.com.au/specifications.htm#MONO%20POTASSIUM%20PHOSPHATE

KNO3 
http://www.duralite.com.au/specifications.htm#POTASSIUM%20NITRATE%20HAIFA

K2SO4
http://www.duralite.com.au/specifications.htm#POTASSIUM%20SULPHATE%20CM

MgSO4
http://www.duralite.com.au/specifications.htm#MAGNESIUM%20SULPHATE%20TECH%20GRADE%20AUSCHEM


----------



## rufus (Jan 1, 2006)

Thankyou guys for the replies, I appreciate the effort. I do realise that KH2PO4 is available in australia, however not as easily available as you might think. The link you supplied Edward, is actually an online catalog not a shop, and was for 25kg bags of the stuff (enough for about 12 lifetimes  ), and for all its pretty pictures, was bereft of a single price?! (not blaming you btw, one of my pet peeves is retailers with online catalogs without prices... what's the point?) All the other online sellers I found only sell nutrient MIXES, not raw ingredients. The only other way I've been able to find KH2PO4 was as lab grade from a local scientific supply who wanted about $50 for a 50g jar!! Now I'm sure it's not impossible to find, and if I have to I will, but this product is available at most major nursery outlets around here, is about $6 for a 500ml bottle, and is in liquid form, which I prefer. 
Please don't think me ungrateful, I really do appreciate the effort you folks went to in replying to me, it's just that my interest is primarily in the viability of this particular product as a source of phosphate.
FWIW, I haven't had any trouble tracking down the rest of the nutrients locally tho, infact fleet is relatively easy to find here too. 
I realise in hindsight that the title of my post may have been somewhat unclear or misleading, and so apologise if this was the case.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Salt is one of many PhD Chemistry gods on this website. He could probably tell about the sub-atomic particles of the stuff!


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi rufus,

PM me if you ever need some KH2PO4. I got a bunch from my last trip to Singapore (like you, I wasn't able to find a reasonable source locally), enough to last me a few years.  I can spare some.

Cheers!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

upikabu said:


> ... I got a bunch from my last trip to Singapore (like you, I wasn't able to find a reasonable source locally), ...


You mean you just walked through customs flying in from Southeast Asia with a big bag of white powder?  

I hope it at least had a label saying "KH2PO4"... but then again would they necessarily believe the label?:

"But I swear, this is fertilizer for my aquarium plants!"

"Yeah, right... please follow us sir."

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## rufus (Jan 1, 2006)

lol, no problem, thanks upikabu.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

:lol: Yup, it was actually in a big white container labelled KH2PO4.  I actually didn't even think about it since I had other stuff in my luggage that they were more interested in, like food. 

The last time I came from Singapore I did sweat it a little bit because I had an unmarked plastic bag of ADA Aquasoil and some peat moss in my suitcase and it definitely said in the customs form that I should declare if I'm carrying any "soil material" (and I didn't).  Was so relieved when they didn't check it (maybe my cranky baby distracted them :lol.


----------

